# Tornado em Courelinhas - Coruche



## Agreste (14 Nov 2014 às 23:31)

Comunicado do IPMA



> No período compreendido entre as 19:45 e as 20:00 UTC do passado dia 13 de novembro, foi verificado um episódio de vento forte em Courelinhas, freguesia do Couço, concelho de Coruche. Durante este episódio foi reportada alguma destruição em árvores e edifícios. A análise das observações do radar Doppler de Coruche/Cruz do Leão permitiu identificar uma estrutura convectiva de tipo supercelular que se formou ligeiramente a este da cidade de Lisboa e que foi progredindo num rumo aproximado sudoeste/nordeste. O tipo específico de danos reportado e a presença do referido aglomerado convectivo são consistentes com a ocorrência de um fenómeno do tipo tornado em associação com a supercélula. Não é de excluir, igualmente, a ocorrência de vento forte horizontal na circulação verificada sobre a região.
> 
> IPMA


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2014 às 04:45)

Mensagens do seguimento litoral centro descrevendo ambiente em zonas próximas com possível relação mas sem conhecimento ainda do evento nem da supercélula:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-70#post-456684
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-70#post-456686

*david 6* relaciona imagem de radar com relato em Coruche, ainda sem conhecimento do evento:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-70#post-456709

*Miguel96* aponta uma célula suspeita, ainda sem conhecimento do evento:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-70#post-456710

Identificação da célula pelo *Stormy* como supercélula que será a responsável, ainda sem conhecimento do evento (isto é que é saber!):
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-70#post-456713

Após a identificação da célula, ainda sem conhecimento do evento:
*guisilva5000* relaciona com célula observada em Lisboa:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-71#post-456721
*david 6* relaciona com observações em Coruche:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-71#post-456731
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-71#post-456740

Notícias do evento:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-77#post-456987
http://www.oribatejo.pt/2014/11/14/...bitacoes-seis-pessoas-desalojadas-em-coruche/
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=782144&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=781989&tm=8&layout=121&visual=49

Mensagens já sobre o evento:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-77#post-457019
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-78#post-457036
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-78#post-457052


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

StormRic disse:


> *Miguel96* aponta uma célula suspeita, ainda sem conhecimento do evento:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-novembro-2014.7932/page-70#post-456710



Concordo totalmente contigo, por acaso não tinha feito previsões meteorológicas para esse dia e também postei a imagem radar por postar. Mas a célula era suspeita senão não colocava aqui no fórum.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2014 às 15:25)

> Relativamente ao episódio de vento forte que foi objeto do comunicado publicado em 14/11/2014 na página do IPMA, foi entretanto possível recolher mais elementos relevantes quanto à destruição observada e locais afetados.
> 
> A natureza dos danos que foi possível observar localmente em árvores e em edifícios, é compatível com a ocorrência de um tornado.
> 
> ...









http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ias/textos/tornado-courdelinhas-20141113.html


----------

